# Marian Anderson Biopic on PBS



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

She had a three octave range, could comfortably sing soprano, but made a career as a contralto in difficult times for black artists. It is done well and lots of singing including Were You There where she sings downs to the D below middle C. American Masters | Marian Anderson: The Whole World in Her Hands | Season 36


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Seattleoperafan said:


> American Masters | Marian Anderson: The Whole World in Her Hands | Season 36


"We're sorry, but this video is not available."


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

hammeredklavier said:


> "We're sorry, but this video is not available."


Perhaps you are not living in the US. It opened up for me.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

She was the top recitalist in the world at the time and in the early 40's was making $3.5 million in today's money per year.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Perhaps you are not living in the US. It opened up for me.


It isn't available here either. Maybe only in the US.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Tsaraslondon said:


> It isn't available here either. Maybe only in the US.


Sorry. American Public Broadcasting. If you are motivated I am sure it will come out on DVD at some point this year.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't know if you can see this on Youtube out of the US but this is a short documentary about her recitals called That Lady from Philadelphia. I hadn't realized how beautiful she was. You can see in this how she was the top recitalist in the world in the 40's.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is an even better short documentary of her recitals and I have it cued up to the spiritual where she sings down to the D below middle C. Audiences were so moved by this piece they were silent instead of clapping. It might be available outside the US.


----------

